# When Scheduling Makes you Money!!!



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

This house is in a nice Gated Community that I have posted several pictures from. This custom house will be a little over 6000 sq. /ft. and will have some nice amenities. 


The project manager keeps me in mind in the schedule from framing to siding and roofing. He usually tries to give me a few days in between to prep and spray all of the soffit. We had this shot (myself and a guy both spraying) by 11am this morning. What really makes this a money saver is that the trim color (Essex green) has terrible coverage by brush no matter what we use - Aura, Moorguard soft gloss, etc., and spraying two coats gets us perfect coverage. The real time saver is by getting in before the roofer or the cedar sider allows us to fire away and not have to take time in cutting into siding or roofing. The water table boards (1x12's Azek) and window trim comes prebuilt as a surround to my shop and I shoot those as well. 



It's awesome to have such a great PM to work with that lets us work this way.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

The view from the master and the living room.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

The real money maker!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

And a few shots of the oversprayed calves for the real fans. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Good management goes a long ways and I always try to get it scheduled where I can get it done before the brick and roof. 

Nice extension, anytime you are not wasting time and mobility on a ladder is a production increase.

Nice flex for your groupies.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice project Chris :thumbup:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Sweet deal, whats going up for siding? can i assume stained shakes or clapboards?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> Sweet deal, whats going up for siding? can i assume stained shakes or clapboards?


Stained red cedar's.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> Stained red cedar's.


Nice i love that look. Looks like a sweet project.

How many NC's you do a year ?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

stripandcaulk said:


> nice i love that look. Looks like a sweet project.
> 
> How any nc's you do a year ?


More than 1


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> More than 1


I dont know how you do it man


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

nc, such a great piece of the cake, nice job. 

I have never sprayed with those extensions with the gun on the other end. seems like it would be top heavy and harder to control. we use the wands that just attach to the gun.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> nc, such a great piece of the cake, nice job.
> 
> I have never sprayed with those extensions with the gun on the other end. seems like it would be top heavy and harder to control. we use the wands that just attach to the gun.


It gets a little whippy when extended 100% but you learn how manipliate the weight. By far the best tool in my bag. It would be perfect for you Gabe.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Pictures of the house look great - nice job. But did you really half to photoshop your legs to make them look bigger? Sheeze..

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> It gets a little whippy when extended 100% but you learn how manipliate the weight. By far the best tool in my bag. It would be perfect for you Gabe.


I'm sure it is good for you, I have never worked with them, I am just use to the others. I imagine the line getting in the way and a bit top heavy. not saying its wrong I would just have to try it.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

if you ever need a spray guy to come out and show you how it is done.. just give me a call 

lololol

That is awesome man. Great project to be apart of.. and yeah, to have a good tie to those who are sending you the work.. nothing better  and he knows if he needs.. you can come out and do something for him.. that mutual respect is awesome.. nothing better.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> And a few shots of the oversprayed calves for the real fans. :jester:


I see those calv implants healed well :whistling2:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

You guys DO notice he was not wearing whites!!!!


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I keep telling you guy's, NEPS is the Chuck Norris of paint.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

nEighter said:


> You guys DO notice he was not wearing whites!!!!


Every one of my guys do, I only wear khaki cargo's. White make my bum look flat.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> It gets a little whippy when extended 100% but you learn how manipliate the weight. By far the best tool in my bag. It would be perfect for you Gabe.


Cool job NEPS. I second your thumbs up one the extension pole. I love mine and can't imagine not having it in my arsenal. It is definitely in the top 5 of my most favorite tools. Everyone should have one they are worth every penny.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Every one of my guys do, I only wear khaki cargo's. White make my bum look flat.


You should have had butt implants added when they did your calf implants.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice looking project Chris. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Lambrecht said:


> You should have had butt implants added when they did your calf implants.


Don't make suggestions like that unless you want to be looking at speedo pics and some weirdos avatars.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I just asked my wife to take a pic of my bum for you guys but she wasn't interested. Maybe I could get Bill to stop by this week. :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I just asked my wife to take a pic of my bum for you guys but she wasn't interested. Maybe I could get Bill to stop by this week. :whistling2:


Better supply the Beam


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I just asked my wife to take a pic of my bum for you guys but she wasn't interested.


There IS a God......


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Great pic's and job exc'ept for the calf shots and no I don't want a shot of you bum either...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Having those walk boards in place saves you a ton as well. Cool relationship and planning with the builder.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Having those walk boards in place saves you a ton as well. Cool relationship and planning with the builder.


True - It's nice when the framer leaves them up. It really helped on filling nail holes and caulking.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

NEPS.US said:


> True - It's nice when the framer leaves them up. It really helped on filling nail holes and caulking.


The 'guys' build these buildings. Too many of these G.C.'s get their noses into the nuts and bolts of how the trades work together and f things up. They really do.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> And a few shots of the oversprayed calves for the real fans. :jester:


Were you that guy on MTV getting calve implants?


----------

